# started harvesting cabbage yesterday



## Errol

yesterday, we started harvesting some cabbage. I had planted at different intervals so it wouldnt all come in at the same time. we will make slaw, and also kraut. But we always save some back for boiling and "frying".




























thank you 
Gardening brings a person closer to God


----------



## stephanie

I have a great recipe for cabbage. here it is: one cabbage,one kielbasa sausage,3-4 potatoes, carrots, an onion, garlic,salt and pepper. cut every thing up and combine in a slow cooker/crock pot with about 2 cups of water and cook til veggies are done. the veggies will steam and shrink down some.make sure to layer the veggies so the flavors mix well.


----------



## Errol

Stephanie, you sure know how to make a guy hungry!!, that sounds like a really good recipe, and I have copied it down ans will sure try it out. thank so much
a garden is good medicine for the soul


----------



## veggiewhisperer

Yummo! Looking good Errol.


----------



## Errol

thank you veggiewhisperer, had some today for dinner (lunch i guess if you city folk)lol, in the country we still have breakfast, dinner and supper
plan now for next year


----------



## Shannon

Your cabbage is gorgeous! Something ate mine.  I need to study up on garden pests.


----------

